# Tip gives me confidence



## Tolerate_Nonsense (Jul 4, 2019)

I wrote a note saying “tip gives me confidence” and put it on the back of front seats. 

16 out of 21 riders tipped ( $97)

Unbelievable!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, if it works for you then great! 👏

The most positive tip sign I've heard of thus far.

I am actually impressed.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tips make me I love my line of work. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

